# Comics  > Image Comics >  Saga Appreciation

## Mockingbird

I can't wait for Saga to come back. Maybe talking about what we love about it will help to kill time until it returns on the 21st of May (according to DisposableHeroes.) And then between issues, because that wait just is just the worst.

----------


## Kipstery

I am glad this thread exists. It may become my new home. Saga is my life.

----------


## Gus

Toddler Hazel in the next arc. Marko and Alana are so screwed.

----------


## Zeb

Saga!  :Embarrassment: 

I've been getting the tpbs, but am trying to hunt down the individual issues.

Madness? Probably!

----------


## KeenerED

One of my favorite things, is Fiona Staples art.  I enjoyed her work when she was coloring Proof, then read a mini called North 40 that she drew, and from then on I'll buy anything that she does.  The has been fantastic, but coupled with her art it's amazing.

----------


## Hero

Checking into the new Saga thread. Got caught up on the series with the Eisner nominee comiXology sale. Read all 18 in about two days. Hooked and ready for more!

----------


## Spike-X

I love this comic so much. Every time time you turn the page, you're all, "Now what the hell is this now?!" with all the crazy alien creatures and stuff.

The only problem is, I'm a tpb-only kinda guy, and I read the first three volumes between January and March, so it's going to be a hell of a long wait for vol 4!

----------


## Serotonin

Read the first 3 trades about 2 weeks ago. Great series. I can't wait for the next trade, I'll be picking this up monthly now.

----------


## Grilled Cheese Samurai

I love having a title that I know, without a shadow of a doubt, my mind will consistently be blown away with every single issue.

Saga, is such a title.

Every time I read the last page of a Saga comic I whisper to myself, "_Good gravy, I freaking love comic books._"

And then I touch myself.  But we wont talk about that here.

----------


## Marc Lombardi

Saga is everything I love about comics. Humor. Witty dialogue. Likeable characters (both good and bad). Brilliant writing. Absolutely gorgeous art. Eye-catching covers. It is the total package.

And Lying Cat. How can anyone not like a book with Lying Cat?

The only thing I hate about the book is the schedule. 9-10 issues a year physically hurts me. I want more. I want bi-weekly Saga. But a book like this takes time to make, so I'm patient.

----------


## jamesbarnes

Can't wait for this book to come back.

----------


## highlandhellboy

> Can't wait for this book to come back.


Amen,  Love this book, only a 3 week wait till it returns  :Big Grin:

----------


## driver621

After almost a 20 year hiatus from reading and collecting comic books, I decided to start reading again.  Recommendations from this forum eventually led me to start reading Saga (among other titles).  I must say it is an outstanding title with great storytelling and compelling artwork.  So far, I've only been interested in 6 titles every month...Saga is #1 on my list.

----------


## Gus

> Saga is everything I love about comics. Humor. Witty dialogue. Likeable characters (both good and bad). Brilliant writing. Absolutely gorgeous art. Eye-catching covers. It is the total package.
> 
> And Lying Cat. How can anyone not like a book with Lying Cat?
> 
> The only thing I hate about the book is the schedule. 9-10 issues a year physically hurts me. I want more. I want bi-weekly Saga. But a book like this takes time to make, so I'm patient.


Yeah, the delays are killer, but Saga pioneered the new Image method and I think it's way better than the alternative. Banking up issues over a scheduled break so that a whole story line comes out mostly monthly is so much better than waiting 2-3 months for every issue. It's a really smart move and I can see why they've adopted it for all the other high profile creator owned books they've been putting out this last year or so.

----------


## Spike-X

Is that how they've been doing it? I don't get the singles, and I'm only a recent convert, so I hadn't noticed. That does seem to be a more sensible approach. It's how another of my favourite comics, Atomic Robo, does it too.

----------


## Marc Lombardi

> Is that how they've been doing it? I don't get the singles, and I'm only a recent convert, so I hadn't noticed. That does seem to be a more sensible approach. It's how another of my favourite comics, Atomic Robo, does it too.


It's usually an issue every month for five months. Then in month 6 is the trade. Then month 7 is a break. Then the process starts over again -- so it would look something like this:

Jan - Issue #1
Feb - Issue #2
March - Issue #3
April - Issue #4
May - Issue #5
June - TPB
July - nothing
August - Issue #6
September - Issue #7
October - Issue #8
November - Issue #9
December - Issue #10
January - TPB
February - nothing
etc.

----------


## G. Boney

Saga is the sh@#

----------


## Groo Odyssey

dropping in to show my love for Saga. Awesome comic.

----------


## Mockingbird

> I love this comic so much. Every time time you turn the page, you're all, "Now what the hell is this now?!" with all the crazy alien creatures and stuff.
> 
> The only problem is, I'm a tpb-only kinda guy, and I read the first three volumes between January and March, so it's going to be a hell of a long wait for vol 4!


I got it in trade before, but then I decided that I couldn't stand the wait when I was waiting for the third volume.

----------


## daningotham

> Saga is everything I love about comics. Humor. Witty dialogue. Likeable characters (both good and bad). Brilliant writing. Absolutely gorgeous art. Eye-catching covers. It is the total package.
> 
> And Lying Cat. How can anyone not like a book with Lying Cat?
> 
> The only thing I hate about the book is the schedule. 9-10 issues a year physically hurts me. I want more. I want bi-weekly Saga. But a book like this takes time to make, so I'm patient.


LYING.  Sorry, couldn't resist.  :Cool:

----------


## Craig Zlitscht

> I can't wait for Saga to come back. Maybe talking about what we love about it will help to kill time until it returns on the 21st of May (according to DisposableHeroes.) And then between issues, because that wait just is just the worst.


I CAN'T WAIT!!!!  left us at such a suspenseful unsatisfying cliffhanger. UGH gwendolyn for ruining everything!!!  sucks that the will and his gals are separated for a while, completely shifts the dynamic for the set up of the second round!!!

----------


## cuttlefish

> It's usually an issue every month for five months. Then in month 6 is the trade. Then month 7 is a break. Then the process starts over again -- so it would look something like this:


Good explanation, except it comes in six-issue chunks, not five-issue chunks.

----------


## Marc Lombardi

> Good explanation, except it comes in six-issue chunks, not five-issue chunks.


You're right.  I think I was confusing it with what Peter Panzerfaust is doing (which may very well also be in six issue chunks).

----------


## El Sombrero

I'm fine with the Saga delays.  I'll gladly wait a couple months every now and then to ensure consistent and highest-quality artwork.  I also think it's a smart marketing choice to put out the trade in between, give people a chance to reset, and then continue.  Not a surprise that so many Image comics have adopted the schedule.

Saga is IMO the comic of the decade so far, an instant classic and a work that encapsulates everything you could possibly love about fiction.  It succeeds on every level and is the torchbearer for the Image renaissance.

----------


## Gus

> Saga is IMO the comic of the decade so far, an instant classic and a work that encapsulates everything you could possibly love about fiction.  It succeeds on every level and is the torchbearer for the Image renaissance.


The last arc was especially neat that way, talking about what fiction does and how it can be used. Usually when you get that stuff in comics it's pretty heady, but this was really down to earth (ironically) and I thought that was pretty awesome.

----------


## Marc Lombardi

> I'm fine with the Saga delays.  I'll gladly wait a couple months every now and then to ensure consistent and highest-quality artwork.  I also think it's a smart marketing choice to put out the trade in between, give people a chance to reset, and then continue.  Not a surprise that so many Image comics have adopted the schedule.
> 
> Saga is IMO the comic of the decade so far, an instant classic and a work that encapsulates everything you could possibly love about fiction.  It succeeds on every level and is the torchbearer for the Image renaissance.


I just realized that I'm reading most of your pull list...basically everything other The Private Eye, All-New Ghost Rider, Loki: Agent of Asgard, All-New X-Factor & Amazing Spider-Man.  And The Private Eye is on my list of books to read.  And Ghost Rider, too, because I love Tradd's art.

----------


## bob fett

> I just realized that I'm reading most of your pull list...basically everything other The Private Eye, All-New Ghost Rider, Loki: Agent of Asgard, All-New X-Factor & Amazing Spider-Man.  And The Private Eye is on my list of books to read.  And Ghost Rider, too, because I love Tradd's art.


Hey Marc,its Bob from BC.Glad to see you on the forums.Saga continues to rock my world despite the hiatus.

----------


## John Keyt

I agree Saga is # 1 on  my current pull list . Was given issues 1 to 10 first prints at Christmas . And really enjoyed so picked up rest of run and added it to my list .   Along with East of West , Lazarus and Jupiter's Legacy . Though Jupiter's might get cut due to the lengthy wait between issues . Just love ever thing about Saga so refreshing , great humor , cool characters ,awesome writing .

----------


## Prufrock

Another huge fan of Saga here. I've lost count of how many people I have recommended Saga to. It's been greatly helpful to make comic readers out of people who usually dismissed graphic narrative. Issues are harder to get than TPBs here in Mexico, but I'm trying to collect both.

Also, I have the incredible fortune of working directly with Saga, as I am the translator in charge for the Mexican edition published by Editorial Kamite http://kamite.com.mx/comics/saga.html

It is a quite challenging work, and at times I become weary for searching the proper words to make Alana and Marko "sound" right. While they don't use complex vocabulary or syntax, their speech is incredibly nuanced. But so far, from what I've gathered from readers, they are enjoying it, which was my main goal.

----------


## Gus

HIATUS OVER! Saga #19 is on the list for May 21 (not this week, but next week): http://www.previewsworld.com/shippin...ngreleases.txt

----------


## Neowing

This comic is so underrated, I just loved everything about it.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

What do you guys expect to happen next? I have a theory... But how do post spoiler tags on here? Don't want to accidentally ruin it for people if I guess right!

----------


## Gus

> What do you guys expect to happen next? I have a theory... But how do post spoiler tags on here? Don't want to accidentally ruin it for people if I guess right!


*spoilers:*
Like this.
*end of spoilers*

Hit reply to get a better look at the code.

Thanks for not just blurting it out!

----------


## FHIZ

> This comic is so underrated, I just loved everything about it.


Saga is not underrated, it is one of the most critically acclaimed series in recent years.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> *spoilers:*
> Like this.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Hit reply to get a better look at the code.
> 
> Thanks for not just blurting it out!


Thanks for explaining!

Ok so here's what I'm thinking MIGHT happen soon, could be wrong of course! Just speculation. *spoilers:*
 I think we'll see Prince Robot IV trying to prolong his mission, or at least not go back home. I get the feeling that he does not really want to be with his wife. Almost every time his face/screen flashes sexual imagery, it's about men right? So I think he might be a closeted homosexual, who feels ashamed of his sexuality since he's of royal descent and 'expected' to have kids. And that he only married his wife in order to seem heterosexual. Now that he got rebooted however, maybe he'll have memory issues and will no longer remember that he needs to pretend to be straight; so I think we'll see a confrontation between him and some of the people back home (maybe even his wife). 
*end of spoilers*
If anyone reads this and has thoughts/wants to respond, please use spoiltags too for other members. You can quote this post to see how (thanks Gus!).

----------


## Serotonin

> Saga is not underrated, it is one of the most critically acclaimed series in recent years.


I think he may be speaking in terms of sales $$ numbers.

----------


## heretic

Just picked up the first three trades.  Very Impressed.

----------


## Yggdrasil

Probably my favorite ongoing comics right now. I just love the characters, the dialogues, the art... I have the first 3 TPB, but I'm really looking forward to upgrading to the HC at the end of the year ! (by the way, will it contain the first 3 or the first 4 TPBs? description seems off on amazon)

----------


## son of booyah

Yup, Saga kills it. Especially Staples, hot damn.

----------


## ColReads

Easily one of my top 5 favorite books right now.  I also really appreciate Vaughan and Staples taking a few weeks off instead of either sacrificing quality, bringing in another artist/colorist, or having the book degrade from burnout.

----------


## FHIZ

> I think he may be speaking in terms of sales $$ numbers.


The last issue of the series sold 53k, which is really, really good for an Image book... especially at issue #18. So yeah, critics know Saga is good, and so do readers, haha.

Also... all the other Image previews are out, except Saga, I might die.

----------


## Don C

Volume 1 is on sale today at Comixology for $1.99. At that price there's no reason not to try the book.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

The wait is over! out this week.

Saga release days should be declared a National Holiday for us to grab them at our local comic shops.

----------


## Spike-X

Okay, as a tradewaiter I'd better unfollow this thread for a while. Seeyas in six months!

----------


## seabterry

> Okay, as a tradewaiter I'd better unfollow this thread for a while. Seeyas in six months!


As somebody who can't get enough Saga, I probably need to follow this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## bob fett

I'd love to see this made into a movie,or t.v. show at some point.

----------


## Rory426

> I'd love to see this made into a movie,or t.v. show at some point.


Can I ask why? This is a sentiment that always confuses me in regards to things like Saga. When I read things like the Nathan Edmonson miniseries *Dancer* I think "that would make a decent movie", but with things like Saga I feel that it will always be best in comic form.

----------


## FHIZ

> but with things like Saga I feel that it will always be best in comic form.


So does BKV. I believe he's gone on record to say that this is specifically a story for comics and comics only.

----------


## seabterry

> Can I ask why? This is a sentiment that always confuses me in regards to things like Saga. When I read things like the Nathan Edmonson miniseries *Dancer* I think "that would make a decent movie", but with things like Saga I feel that it will always be best in comic form.


I think it is just the normal thought process for us to want to see these things turned into live action films and series'. We do get let down pretty often, though. I want to see Y: The Last Man as a series. I don't understand how The Walking Dead can get so big, but these other comics can't.

----------


## bob fett

I think that the between the storytelling,and all the visuals,characters,it would make a great movie.That's it.

----------


## Sprite

> So does BKV. I believe he's gone on record to say that this is specifically a story for comics and comics only.


Probably for the best. Saga feels most like something that fits best in comic form.

----------


## sungila

These days the line between the paneled page and television or film is nothing like it used to be.  Modern comics, to me, especially ones like _Saga_ or Hickman/Dragotta's _East of West_ or _Rat Queens_ ,  transcend that divide and offer a cinematic experience that's more gripping and rewarding than any adaptation could be.

Both _Saga_ and _East of West_ draw from the very best from the traditions of the respective genres of their origins (movies and comic books) - to blur the distinctions, and in my mind, create something wholly new and significantly complete.  However, I have a bias about these things...I've never seen a really great adaptation of a comic book to film, I hardly watch any television and have always found everything that 'could be' already there in the comic books.

Same works the other way around.  Great movies, cartoons and television shows, for me, don't work as comic books. 
Even the classics...like Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles...when you compare the comic book experience to the cartoon experience you might as well be comparing a matchbox car to your used 1992 Subaru...one is fun to play with...the other is an extension of your everyday life.

_Saga  _  as a movie would seem like an easy thing to do...it's already there, it wouldn't take much at all to speed up the panels compress the story and reel it out.  Still, think about all that we'd loose.  Not to mention, whether it's even necessary.  Plus, The comic itself makes uses television, movies, film and the industry of moving pictures as a thematic touchstone and weaves it as an entity into the story.  I'm not a genius, but part of that seems to be very intentional.  For once, the comic is absorbing the screens that usually absorb it, beating it to the punch- if you will...and that can't be on accident.

Does anyone have any ideas about what Staples and Vaughn might be saying about the film industry with their comic?
Why is Alana up on stage?  Why is she becoming an actress?  What's going on here?

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Fiona Staples has said in interviews that Bkv and her have been approached by TV studios. They've turned the offer down because they didn't think they got the right deal/situation. I could see Saga being adapted in the future in some form or another though, it's too good not to. With shows like Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones the quality of television productions have never been higher. With the right studio and team they can do the comic justice.

----------


## son of booyah

> Fiona Staples has said in interviews that Bkv and her have been approached by TV studios. They've turned the offer down because they didn't think they got the right deal/situation. I could see Saga being adapted in the future in some form or another though, it's too good not to. With shows like Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones the quality of television productions have never been higher. With the right studio and team they can do the comic justice.


As a writer with some minor film experience I'll tell you that when a project is made the script is the least adhered to thing in the production, unless your showrunner/whatever is the writer I suppose (true detective). And the script in this case would be an adaptation of Saga, which would diverge from the source material anyway. If it ended up on TV Saga would be very, very different.

----------


## JaggedFel

> As a writer with some minor film experience I'll tell you that when a project is made the script is the least adhered to thing in the production, unless your showrunner/whatever is the writer I suppose (true detective). And the script in this case would be an adaptation of Saga, which would diverge from the source material anyway. If it ended up on TV Saga would be very, very different.


True not to mention not nearly enough content right now so you have to expand the material.

----------


## Batman Fan

Picked up issues 1 and 2 on eBay this week. Haven't read them yet. I take it Saga is pretty damn good then?

----------


## Mahes

> Picked up issues 1 and 2 on eBay this week. Haven't read them yet. I take it Saga is pretty damn good then?


Saga is incredible. Fiona Staples art is incredible and BKV's writing is in top form.

----------


## John Keyt

Wow issue 19 .   At last  .

----------


## Jeremi

> Probably for the best. Saga feels most like something that fits best in comic form.


I just want to see the Stalk in live action.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Great news! BKV is leaving Under the Dome from CBS to concentrate solely on comics. http://www.bleedingcool.com/2014/05/...nder-the-dome/ They'll be new writers for Under the Dome including Stephen King himself. This is great news all around.

----------


## Batman Fan

Read issues 1 and 2 today for the first time. Awesome. Will pick up the other 17 on eBay ASAP.

----------


## Batman Fan

I'm loving Saga. Up to issue 10 now - managed to pick up all of the issues up to 19 on eBay pretty cheap. 

Lying cat is awesome.

----------


## JackDaw

> This comic is so underrated, I just loved everything about it.


Seeing that, had to wipe tears of merriment from face given practically every other comment in this thread.

Have long ago accept that it's all subjective...and my own subjective view of Saga is that it's a good solid comic rather than outstanding...I dropped out after about half a dozen issues with no real regrets.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Oh man. You guys. Just got caught up to#19. All the sads.  :Frown:  I know Saga does these kind of gut-punch endings pretty reliably on a monthly basis, but dang did this one get me. I need a skish.  :Frown:

----------


## fod_xp

Saga is the only comic keeping me invested in comics right now. I love the medium, but the creators I usually follow are going through a dry spell in terms of releasing regular on-going content. That said, I am buying the trade paperbacks for Saga, and I have become so invested in all of the characters' narratives, as I do with all Brian K. Vaughan creator owned works, that I don't like when any of them die. Of course, this being a Brian K. Vaughan comic, the longer this continues the more characters die...

I am on the edge of my seat reading each and every chapter. It's so good, but so nerve wracking.

----------


## Batman Fan

> Oh man. You guys. Just got caught up to#19. All the sads.  I know Saga does these kind of gut-punch endings pretty reliably on a monthly basis, but dang did this one get me. I need a skish.


Same here. Wasn't expecting that ending.

----------


## Sprite

> Oh man. You guys. Just got caught up to#19. All the sads.  I know Saga does these kind of gut-punch endings pretty reliably on a monthly basis, but dang did this one get me. I need a skish.


I will not be looking forward to seeing that ending when I catch up. It's going to hurt me, I know it.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Same here. Wasn't expecting that ending.


Yup, and the solicit for the next issue reads "Something terrible happens." Dreading that already.  :Frown: 



> I will not be looking forward to seeing that ending when I catch up. It's going to hurt me, I know it.


The only reason to read Saga is to get your heart broken.  :Wink:  But no seriously, avoid spoilers at all costs from now on... Luckily Saga doesn't tend to spoil plot points in solicitations and such (unlike SOME publishers, side-eyeing Marvel here..) but it'd be a shame to get spoiled in a review or something.

----------


## Russ

Great book. Recently finished the 1st trade, and whilst I'm usually a trade guy, I think I'm going to make an exception and pick this up in singles as it comes out, as apposed to getting the next 2 trades then waiting 6 months for another taste.

Has there been any scheduling delays with this book, or have they been able to meet the monthly deadlines? (assuming it's a monthly book).

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> Great book. Recently finished the 1st trade, and whilst I'm usually a trade guy, I think I'm going to make an exception and pick this up in singles as it comes out, as apposed to getting the next 2 trades then waiting 6 months for another taste.
> 
> Has there been any scheduling delays with this book, or have they been able to meet the monthly deadlines? (assuming it's a monthly book).


Saga follows a tight schedule of monthly for 6 months and then they put out a trade for the trade waiters. They then go on break for 3 months before going back monthly for the next 6. This schedule allows Fiona Staples and BKV to stay as the sole creative team on this series. Also it allows the trade waiters to catch up and hopefully convert them like yourself to pick up the monthlies. It is working as their sales numbers increase every month. Works for me as it keeps the great Fiona and Brian on the series. Saga wouldn't be the same with a different artist or writer.

----------


## gobSIDES

I think Saga has been the best book I've picked up in years. I've read the first 3 volumes and can't wait for more.

----------


## Prufrock

I have a question for readers that are past #5. I expect this wouldn't require a warning by now but SPOILER IF YOU HAVEN'T READ #5, AVERT YOUR EYES.

Just before Prince Robot kills The Stalk, his facescreen shows a pic. At first I thought it was a baby pacifier but then it seems more like a rattle. What do you make of that, what do you think went through his mind in order to display that image? My first thought was around the word "sucker", like "She's going for a sucker punch" or "she takes me for a sucker". But then again, if it's a rattle, what could it mean, what did you understand?

----------


## The Riddle Factory

> I have a question for readers that are past #5. I expect this wouldn't require a warning by now but SPOILER IF YOU HAVEN'T READ #5, AVERT YOUR EYES.
> 
> Just before Prince Robot kills The Stalk, his facescreen shows a pic. At first I thought it was a baby pacifier but then it seems more like a rattle. What do you make of that, what do you think went through his mind in order to display that image? My first thought was around the word "sucker", like "She's going for a sucker punch" or "she takes me for a sucker". But then again, if it's a rattle, what could it mean, what did you understand?


I will have to go an look at the image again but in the meantime, here they both are in awesome cosplay  :Wink:

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> I have a question for readers that are past #5. I expect this wouldn't require a warning by now but SPOILER IF YOU HAVEN'T READ #5, AVERT YOUR EYES.
> 
> Just before Prince Robot kills The Stalk, his facescreen shows a pic. At first I thought it was a baby pacifier but then it seems more like a rattle. What do you make of that, what do you think went through his mind in order to display that image? My first thought was around the word "sucker", like "She's going for a sucker punch" or "she takes me for a sucker". But then again, if it's a rattle, what could it mean, what did you understand?


Oh wow completely forgot about that... Now that you mention it, here are two thoughts in the spoilertag below, select text to read:
POSSIBLE SPOILERS:
*spoilers:*
 1. Okay so this one's the obvious one: Prince Robot IV is told The Stalk is reaching for something, expects a weapon to be drawn and fears for his life because he has a baby on the way he wants/needs/is expected to take care of.
2. This is 'out there' and I don't think it's true at all, but your mention of it made me consider it for a second... What if The Stalk was pregnant? And Prince Robot IV somehow notices this, causing the rattle to flash up? Arachnids can carry sacs with lots of small babies in their body; you sometimes hear horror stories about how people find a large spider in their home, flatten it, only for the body to burst and a wealth of little spiders to come crawling out of the egg sac. I'm not a biologist but assuming that's true... It would be one hell of a way of introducing her offspring into the story... Again, I HIGHLY doubt it and also it would completely gross, but your post made me think of it.

*end of spoilers*

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Total Snorefest, I was thinking the same thing for your spoiler #2 but I think that's unlikely. Saga has already moved to the next arc so unless BKV decides to revisit the last moments of Stalk's life, she might be written out of storyline. However BKV has said that in future issues, the images on Prince Robot's face will be explained (I would assume so anyways).

*spoilers:*
Originally I assumed Prince Robot was in fact gay which explains the images of men frolicking on his screen
*end of spoilers*

----------


## matt levin

I'm writing this here because I like Saga.  And I'd like Saga readers to become Alex + Ada readers.

Alex + Ada (issue 7):  I really like this.  they’re bringing us to the edge of asking what it means to be human.  I like the oblique angle:  life is oblique, oblique and opaque.  There're many examples of human life:  the neighbor who panics just to know Ada's next door; Alex's buddy who sees Ada as only a fancy fantasy; Alex's grandmother who knows Ada's now far more than just 'a robot'.   And Ada, now trying to pretend to be 'just a robot'.

A&A has got to be one of the quietest, subtlest comics I’ve read (and I go back many decades):  could be just any girl, Ada, admiring how the bracelet looks on her wrist, but it is Ada, and she notices as well what the bracelet hides; just one quiet panel of a girl admiring jewelry, but it conveys a whole social and psychological under-current more.

A&A is one of the best world-building comics I’ve read: moreso even than Saga, certainly one of the best, but its multiple worlds whirl together somewhat higglety-pigglety.  The world of Alex and Ada is orderly, is just there as they move through it revealed by Alex's and Ada's movement through it—a world of small changes, but significant changes, a very neatly complete world, a world easy to believe in.

----------


## Batman Fan

Issue 20 is out today according to Previews. Can't wait.

----------


## bob fett

While searching on Amazon,there's a deluxe hc coming out in Dec.It contains the first three volumes.

----------


## Clea

Wanted to pop over here and say that Saga is my hands-down favorite ongoing comic, and seriously one of the best comics stories that I've read in years.

----------


## matt levin

Clea, before you popback into those dark dimensions, I hope you will try two or three issues of Image's Alex+ Ada.  As a Saga fan, I deeply appreciate the incredible world-building subtly put before us, and, even more importantly, the deep characterization given Alex and Ada.  Please check into it-- I suspect you'll find it most enjoyable.  Some say it's slow; I say, it's building and building and pulling its readers ever deeper into it...

----------


## nebezial

just saying... i freaking love this comic XD

----------


## El Sombrero

Was kind of bored while reading issue 26, which doesn't bode well as I thought 25 was a little underwhelming as well.  All in all I think Saga has fallen off a bit.  The first year was unstoppable, then the third and fourth arcs were a good deal slower moving but still had plenty of strong emotional moments and character development.  We're a third through this new arc and I'm not really invested in any of the storylines that much.

I like seeing Gwendolyn and Sophie back, but this dragon hunt is quite dull so far.  Marko looks to be hitting rock bottom, which should make for some interesting and powerful moments but is a little cliche and not that fun to read.  The most interesting storyline is probably Dengo holding Hazel & Co. hostage with the new terrorist group, but so far they haven't really gone anywhere with that, and they better do a good job making the Revolution interesting since the series already has so many characters that need panel time.

Staples' art seems slightly less impressive this arc.  It seems a bit less detailed and the colors are a bit more flat, with a thicker inking line.  It still looks nice but I wonder if these are work-arounds to suit the Archie project.

I still like this comic but it's definitely starting to slip from its undisputed top spot IMO.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I still like this comic but it's definitely starting to slip from its undisputed top spot IMO.


I wish I could disagree with you. I don't think it is boring as much as has lost the charm. And the charm comes from all the characters, together, on adventures. Now everyone is solo and miserable, when before they were always against miserable odds, but together, happy, and charmingly fun.
Also, I love toking up for new Saga and it has gotten way judgy about drugs lately. Like, I get being mad that your wife is doing drugs when she should be raising a kid, but who is he to judge a bunch of actors and army veterans for getting high? 
*spoilers:*
Also, if he hadn't alienated the other drug user on board, he could've learned the correct dose to take and not OD'd like a %^&*ing loser.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Seedzington

Starting Saga today... Apparently I'm in for a fun ride. Issue one really has me feeling for these characters.

----------


## Seedzington

And first Trade complete... This is so damn amazing. I'll be caught up ASAP.

----------


## ysemaj

Think I'm echoing many people's sentiment over this series. Saga used to be the comic that I would always look forward to, but recently many other comics have overtaken it in my enjoyability. I wouldn't say that this is because the other comics have become much better, just that Saga has become weaker in this new arc and the previous arc. 

Whilst #27 was a step in the right direction, especially with the great development of Marko's character, it didn't advance the plot in any significant way, and this seems to be the case for the previous issues as well. I hope Vaughn has a plan to really step it up and re-unite some of the characters, but Hazel did mention it would be a long time before Marko saw them again so I am becoming increasingly skeptical about the future of the series and might just end up buying the trades instead of the single issues.

----------


## Ragdoll

Heh, my last post here was making fun of Marco for ODing. I was glad to hear that they just got a funky batch and that he didn't overdose like a loser.

----------


## Seedzington

Amazing.

----------


## SloppyJoe

So I'm finally caught up.

I have to say that the increasing.... despondency some of the older fans are feeling for Saga is so crazy to me. 

I love every single thing about this series. The characters, art, dialogue, characters, world building, the freaking characters, pacing. This is everything that a comic should be and nothing I've read from Image (and Image is a pretty decent publisher right about now, to say the least) even begins to compare. 

Marko laid out on the floor in #26 had me worried, but #27 fixed it in the most satisfying way. 

This is why I love comic books... hell, this is why I love story-telling. 

I await May with bated breath

----------


## Ragdoll

Whoa, Saga was actually good this month. Keep this direction going and maybe it'll regain its former glory.

----------


## El Sombrero

> Whoa, Saga was actually good this month. Keep this direction going and maybe it'll regain its former glory.


Eh I thought it was just fair.  Definitely a step down from last month, which was easily the best issue in the current arc.

I really hope this arc is an anomaly and BKV picks things up soon.  I don't really find the Revolution interesting, which makes them the first new characters in the book I can say that for.  Some aspects of the writing (the "shocking" first and last pages, sexually edgy dialogue, etc) are starting to get a little old too.  That stuff is great in small doses but it's feeling predictable at this point which is kind of the opposite of how that should be.

----------


## SloppyJoe

> Eh I thought it was just fair.  Definitely a step down from last month, which was easily the best issue in the current arc.
> 
> I really hope this arc is an anomaly and BKV picks things up soon.  I don't really find the Revolution interesting, which makes them the first new characters in the book I can say that for.  Some aspects of the writing (the "shocking" first and last pages, sexually edgy dialogue, etc) are starting to get a little old too.  That stuff is great in small doses but it's feeling predictable at this point which is kind of the opposite of how that should be.


I agree about #27 being better than the latest issue. 

And while I still think that Saga is great, I have to say the revolutionaries haven't been doing much for me.

----------


## Samson3191

I recently jumped into Saga and got all caught up, and I can honestly say it's my favorite book out right now and one of the best stories I've ever read.

----------


## Detox

> I recently jumped into Saga and got all caught up, and I can honestly say it's my favorite book out right now and one of the best stories I've ever read.


While the series has fallen off a bit for me, it's still such a character rich, great looking book. Glad to hear you're on board and loving it!

----------


## SloppyJoe

> I recently jumped into Saga and got all caught up, and I can honestly say it's my favorite book out right now and one of the best stories I've ever read.


It seems like we who are still head over heels in love with this series are a dying breed. lol. Nice to hear this.

----------


## ysemaj

I agree with he people that are saying the sex-position is becoming old hat. I used to be completely in love with Saga, but this arc has felt incredibly dull for me. The last arc picked up towards the end but it just feels like the storyline isn't progressing that much... I will always pick it up though as BKV was the one who made me truly appreciate comics.

----------


## Bison4Life

I agree the current arc has been meh to me so far. I think that BKV maybe juggling a little too much writing -wise and Saga is suffering for it.

----------


## ysemaj

> I agree the current arc has been meh to me so far. I think that BKV maybe juggling a little too much writing -wise and Saga is suffering for it.


Yea this is what I am thinking. He's done with the Private Eye but has said something new will be coming in Fall this year. This means he has the Panel Syndicate Project, We Stand on Guard, Paper Girls and Saga all going at once, or he did have it all going at once depending how many issues he is ahead with Saga and We Stand on Guard (considering it's only a mini). 

Staples is also under quite a lot of pressure to have a successful re-launch of the Archie comics so this all might be amalgamating into Saga being the one that suffers.

----------


## ghost scribble

> Amazing.


One of the many moments I laughed out loud. I still have a lot of catching up to do though... I've only read the first two trades. So far though Saga is outstanding.

----------


## El Sombrero

I thought the first twelve issues of Saga were some of the best comics I've ever read.  They stand alongside stuff like All-Star Superman and Sandman at the absolute peak of my collection, works that I think represent the best of what comics and really entertainment in general has to offer.  They were thrilling and trailblazing and combined the best of every major genre.  The gap between Saga and the next best comic out there was humongous.

The next twelve issues of Saga I thought really changed course for the series.  BKV really toned down the action and transitioned the series into one where the smaller and quieter moments shine the most.  The book was less exciting but arguably even more emotionally fulfilling, because the character moments were so strong.

The last arc though, the character moments are not as memorable or inspired, and a lot of the motifs are kind of wearing thin.  It often feels like BKV is following a template for each issue and kind of checking off all the boxes (graphic sexual comedy opening page, check in on the various characters getting deeper in trouble, tearjerker Hazel narration, graphic splash page, up the stakes a bit, shocking final page) instead of really doing anything new.  And I think without a doubt Staples' art has looked more rushed and in places a bit half-assed compared to previous arcs.  Given both creators' workloads I agree that it seems apparent that Saga is the book that is suffering, which I think is the wrong call.  BKV can put out his miniseries any time and no one is going to care about that Archie reboot a few months after Staples leaves the series.  They should be putting 100% of their effort in the series that they completely own, that has already built up a remarkable standard of quality and feels ripe to be the next gigantic entertainment franchise.

----------


## AUScowboy

Finally  on board  Saga after finishing  Ex Machina. This book really is as great as it was made out to be! It makes me wanna fall in love again, and possibly make some babies...BKV and FS are a creative team after my now healing, blackened little heart.

----------


## ishikabe

I still enjoy Saga just as much as when I started. I always am afraid to open the cover and see Page #1. I can't name another comic that does that. If it was a Marvel comic, the first 3 pages would be ads.

----------


## AJpyro

I have been enjoying Saga. 3 tpbs in and the fantasy, comedy, and romance has been fun to read.

----------


## Shaggy

Issue #29 was nuts. Two *spoilers:*
characters are definitely dead
*end of spoilers* and two *spoilers:*
characters are maybe dead
*end of spoilers*.

----------


## Jinjonator

"Oh.

Oh gosh."

Well this one was a doozy.

----------


## JaggedFel

Ah Smart Alec Kids always .....

----------


## InformationGeek

Well that was a big waste *spoilers:*
of a character
*end of spoilers*.  *slow clap* Bravo Vaughan.  *spoilers:*
I haven't seen someone get fridged
*end of spoilers* in an Indie comic in a long time.  BRAVO!

----------


## Ragdoll

What an awesome new issue!
*spoilers:*
A 2 page spread of a dragon blowing itself?
*end of spoilers*
This is what I read this book for.

----------


## InformationGeek

> What an awesome new issue!
> *spoilers:*
> A 2 page spread of a dragon blowing itself?
> *end of spoilers*
> This is what I read this book for.


Why would need this book for that when I'm sure *spoilers:*
there's plenty of hardcore porn of both humans and furries for that? ;D
*end of spoilers*

At this point though, I'm too jaded by anything the writer does to be shocking and find it either annoying, incredibly juvenile, or just very tiring.  This whole arc is just so tiring, especially when I'm rereading it now before I do my review on #29.

----------


## El Sombrero

I thought this was better than most of the issues of this arc, but I'm still getting that "this doesn't feel as special as it used to" feeling with this book. I feel like given how things look to be wrapping up, this arc didn't accomplish much for the characters aside from Marko's drug-induced epiphany, and plot-wise I thought these conflicts and adventures were not engaging. The series really needs a shift next arc because this arc felt like the creative team running out of ideas and trying to cover that up with unnecessary and anti-climactic deaths and some (IMO) tired shock humor. This is my least favorite Image book I'm reading right now (out of six), and while those other five books have been absolutely killing it, that's still a swift drop for a book I recently sweared by as the best in the industry.

----------


## Ragdoll

> Why would need this book for that when I'm sure there's plenty of hardcore porn of both humans and furries for that? ;D


I didn't like it for mastubatory purposes. It just felt like a throwback to earlier issues, which were rife with shocking full page art of highly inappropriate imagery. It feels like a throwback to classic Garth Ennis comics, he was the master of gross out, visual gags.

----------


## InformationGeek

> I didn't like it for mastubatory purposes. It just felt like a throwback to earlier issues, which were rife with shocking full page art of highly inappropriate imagery. It feels like a throwback to classic Garth Ennis comics, he was the master of gross out, visual gags.


I know, that's why I was joking and did that silly ;D at the end (If I ever use one of those, just assume I'm joking/teasing in a friendly manner).

Anyways, I don't mind gross out jokes (I do read Harley Quinn and Chew after all), it's just that...
A. After awhile, it gets tiring and a bit boring and at this point in the comic, it's VERY tired to me.
B. The shock and inappropriate imagery just interferes with my ability to take things seriously in this comic.

Also, I find Ennis' sense of humor not particularly funny.

----------


## Ragdoll

Well in all honesty, I have had a wank or two to Saga before. Just not to their male characters like the dragon lol. I was just clarifying because sometimes I do like the sexual pages for the erotic aspects. This one in particular was only for the humor, though. I don't know if that's an overshare, but if I am the only one here who has done this, I will honestly be shocked, and BKV would be disappointed. 
But I used to be terrified of spiders, and never expected a day would come where something like The Stalk would leave me having inappropriate spider thoughts. Saga is responsible for a lot of obscure fetishes that I wouldn't even know existed if it weren't for BKV introducing me to them. 

I also liked BKV's rant about how some people tried to take Saga out of libraries, but were overturned. If I was a young kid and saw Saga at the library, I know my parents wouldn't let me read it, but I can imagine myself trying to sneak peeks at it like it was a porno mag.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> *Well in all honesty, I have had a wank or two to Saga before.* Just not to their male characters like the dragon lol. I was just clarifying because sometimes I do like the sexual pages for the erotic aspects. This one in particular was only for the humor, though. I don't know if that's an overshare, but if I am the only one here who has done this, I will honestly be shocked, and BKV would be disappointed. 
> But I used to be terrified of spiders, and never expected a day would come where something like The Stalk would leave me having inappropriate spider thoughts. Saga is responsible for a lot of obscure fetishes that I wouldn't even know existed if it weren't for BKV introducing me to them. 
> 
> I also liked BKV's rant about how some people tried to take Saga out of libraries, but were overturned. If I was a young kid and saw Saga at the library, I know my parents wouldn't let me read it, but I can imagine myself trying to sneak peeks at it like it was a porno mag.

----------


## Detox

> 


LOL. Some things can't be unread.

----------


## InformationGeek

> Well in all honesty, I have had a wank or two to Saga before. Just not to their male characters like the dragon lol. I was just clarifying because sometimes I do like the sexual pages for the erotic aspects. This one in particular was only for the humor, though. I don't know if that's an overshare, but if I am the only one here who has done this, I will honestly be shocked, and BKV would be disappointed. 
> But I used to be terrified of spiders, and never expected a day would come where something like The Stalk would leave me having inappropriate spider thoughts. Saga is responsible for a lot of obscure fetishes that I wouldn't even know existed if it weren't for BKV introducing me to them. 
> 
> I also liked BKV's rant about how some people tried to take Saga out of libraries, but were overturned. If I was a young kid and saw Saga at the library, I know my parents wouldn't let me read it, but I can imagine myself trying to sneak peeks at it like it was a porno mag.


.....no comment.


Well my review went up on Saga #29 and I wasn't a big fan of the issue.  As such, the commenters and interpreted as I have something against comic books that are not superhero-related.  I got to admit it, that's a new one on me.

----------


## Hero

> Well in all honesty, I have had a wank or two to Saga before.


Nothing wrong with being comfortable admitting this.

----------


## Joker

Probably is, though. At the very least, I didn't want to read about it. 




Aaaaaaaaaanyway...

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> Probably is, though. At the very least, I didn't want to read about it. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaanyway...


Why would there be something wrong if someone is wanking to Saga? People get turned on by the most ridiculous things and as long as it's not hurting anyone then it's perfectly fine and healthy. For me personally Saga is the complete opposite of what I would consider sexy, but hey if a spider with boobs gives you a chubby then knock yourself out.

----------


## Anduinel

> Why would there be something wrong if someone is wanking to Saga? People get turned on by the most ridiculous things and as long as it's not hurting anyone then it's perfectly fine and healthy.


There's nothing wrong with it. But there's also nothing unusual or uncalled for about going, "Dude, TMI" when folks bring up their masturbation habits in a public conversation.

----------


## Ragdoll

> There's nothing wrong with it. But there's also nothing unusual or uncalled for about going, "Dude, TMI" when folks bring up their masturbation habits in a public conversation.


It was totally TMI. But I think it is something BKV and Staples personally try to achieve with their work. So I considered the info, despite being an overshare, an important part of my Saga review. 
Speaking of characters I have fetishized, where is Izabel and her lovely entrails during all of this recent drama? I feel like we haven't seen her in forever. Between Rat Queens snubbing Betty and Saga snubbing Izabel, none of my favorite female Image characters have been appearing in their respective books.

----------


## Detox

> But I think it is something BKV and Staples personally try to achieve with their work.


I can't say for sure, but I doubt this very much.

----------


## Joker

Yeah, I don't think that's what they're aiming for...

----------


## Ragdoll

See, I always thought the D Oswald Heist books that Alana loved were supposed to be a metaphor for what he wanted Saga to be. Something that comes off like a action fueled jerk off mag to the mainstream population, but is actually a call to revolution if you read into it.

They also encourage fans of the sexual side of the comic in the letters, encouraging those who write in praise of the kink pages with things like "Thank you for liking robot sex" (issue 6).

----------


## Joker

BKV is pretty funny in those pages. There's a lot of kidding around happening in there. I imagine how I'd say that, and figure he's not saying 'thanks for beating it to some drawings of a sex act, none of which is explicit' in less words.

----------


## ishikabe

I'm tempted to read those letter answering pages but I always skip them, unless I see cosplay pictures.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> I'm tempted to read those letter answering pages but I always skip them, unless I see cosplay pictures.


See that's interesting to hear, I'm quite the opposite. Love me a good letters column, that really weighs heavy for me when deciding whether to follow a series in single issues or collected format. It's like a little reading group/community. But I can understand they're not for everyone.
Saga in particular has some real gems every now and then though; stories from prison inmates, from soldiers stationed far from home, there was even a wedding proposal once! The next issue I skipped straight to the letters first to find out how their partner responded!  :Smile:

----------


## Andy Smith

Hi all, newb here and just thought I'd jump in on the Saga love, as there is no better series out there IMO. I don't read as many comics as I used to, so I might be missing other gems (sure I probably am), but the level of consistency and character that BKV and FS bring to it makes it as much a soap as a scifi romp! 

The end of TPB 3 (issue 18 I believe), where Hazel is shown toddling for the first time, still brings a lump my throat! And the Will is probably the best bad-ass character ever!

----------


## capuga

Welcome to the forums Andy!

----------


## Ragdoll

So did everyone else love this new issue, too? It was fantastic. Manly tears were shed. 
*spoilers:*
I really hope Hazel doesn't wind up being the villain of the piece. Or The Will.
And that Alana/Marco reunion was beautifully done. They started to take each other for granted, then learned what life is like without each other, and are reunited all the more grateful for having each other. Now they just need to save their baby before it gets brainwashed into being a big bad.
Also, RIP TV Guy, you were pretty cool.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> So did everyone else love this new issue, too? It was fantastic. Manly tears were shed. 
> *spoilers:*
> I really hope Hazel doesn't wind up being the villain of the piece. Or The Will.
> And that Alana/Marco reunion was beautifully done. They started to take each other for granted, then learned what life is like without each other, and are reunited all the more grateful for having each other. Now they just need to save their baby before it gets brainwashed into being a big bad.
> Also, RIP TV Guy, you were pretty cool.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Yeah I'm really worried what this means for Hazel and the Will and where it goes from here. My gut feeling has always been that Alana or Marco is going to die at some point in the series, so I'm all prepared for that. I'm not prepared for what this means for Hazel. So BKV said on the letters page it's probably a good time during the break to go back and read some of the subtle hints from Hazel's narration throughout the series to get an idea of what's to come. Might have to do that.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## El Sombrero

I thought this was the best issue of the arc and helped to redeem things a bit in my eyes. The emotional payoffs were really strong; the scene with The Will CRUSHED me, I was nearly in tears. Marko and Alana belong together, I'm happy they didn't keep them apart too long. Still think this was easily the weakest arc in the book, but at least I have most of my enthusiasm back for this series.

----------


## Ragdoll

The best part was when the TV guy tried to lecture Alana for using the word "retard" and she just bashes him over the head and yells "Fuck your dead kid!" Classic Alana.

----------


## El Sombrero

> The best part was when the TV guy tried to lecture Alana for using the word "retard" and she just bashes him over the head and yells "Fuck your dead kid!" Classic Alana.


Hahaha yeah I loved that. Poor Dengo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Detox

Eisner best continuing series 3 years running, now.

----------


## Ragdoll

Saga #32 in the house.
We got a break from Hazel and got to spend time with our favorite couple Marco and Alana. I was pretty upset when the book said they weren't banging anymore, since I do like the sexual aspects of the book, but luckily, they were both naked by the end. 
I haven't liked Alana much in recent arcs, and this issue along with #30 have made me fall back in love with her. Her glasses in this issue were super cute, too. I loved her look at Marco when he was hesitant about jumping and grabbing her in the air. Staples might have done more storytelling than Vaughn with this issue. Some of the most important moments were told through the way the characters looked rather than what they said.

----------


## Midnight

Long time lurker but I've just read saga #37 and didn't see a review thread. I'm very intrigued by the direction they are going with things. In particular, Sir Prince Robot is fast becoming the most interesting character for me, and I'm wondering where they are going with him, especially now that he seems to be harboring feelings for Alana. Or at least lust. Wonder how he going to deal with that, since Marko and Alana only have eyes for each other. Honestly, I always thought he was going to develop feelings for Marko, being as they were around each other without their families in the recent past and that the creators keep bringing in his clandestine male on male fantasies. 

I feel like the new pregnancy isn't going to end well this time around for Marko and Alana. I'm surprised that Alana and Marko are so giddy when they are still being chased across the universe for daring to procreate the first time. 

I miss Klara but I am liking Petrichor. Or maybe Izabel just makes everyone more awesome by being in her presence. And I love how much story Fiona can tell in just a few panels. Sometimes I think she is the better storyteller. The images of Phang were pretty powerful. 

Can't wait for next month. Hope The Will, the journalist couple, Squire, and Ghus show up.

----------


## Jinjonator

Well, I have just been thoroughly emotionally compromised by the latest issue and am ready to die now, how bout y'all?

----------


## InformationGeek

> Well, I have just been thoroughly emotionally compromised by the latest issue and am ready to die now, how bout y'all?


I'm pretty jaded at this point with all the deaths and attempts at "adult maturity" and shock.  Saga just doesn't have it anymore.  It's hard to care about anyone old or new at this point.

----------


## sven

I still love the book but people's over emotional reactions pretty much gave away what was happening last issue.

----------


## Vaughn Doom

I'm still with it. I think that though the death in the last issue was kind of meh, the book as a whole is still pretty good. I agree though. It doesn't have the same impact as it did on me before.

----------


## John Keyt

Been enjoying series so far . But when they start killing off characters doesn't that usually mean series is coming to a end ?  Either way  been a great read .

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Been enjoying series so far . But when they start killing off characters doesn't that usually mean series is coming to a end ?  Either way  been a great read .


I mean, this is Saga. They thrive on throwing wrenches in every direction you figured the story would go. Who knows this arc could suddenly resolve the war and it'll continue with a whole cast full of people dealing with PTSD. Highly doubt it's ending anytime soon, BKV's best series have both run 60 issues and I could see Saga hitting that with ease if the sales are there (which they are, it's a sales juggernaut).

----------


## John Keyt

Just read issue 39 a decent read from cover to cover .

----------


## Brave Sir Robin

> I'm pretty jaded at this point with all the deaths and attempts at "adult maturity" and shock.  Saga just doesn't have it anymore.  It's hard to care about anyone old or new at this point.


This is sort of where I have been for a while. I keep reading it out of habit and the odd thought that maybe it will be interesting again, but it sort of seems like it is constantly recycled plot twists that have become boring. When I see it in my pulls every month, I am kind of startled, thinking, oh yeah, this is still going, sort of.

----------


## ishikabe

I've been getting bored of both Saga and East of West.

----------

